# *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

Well I have seen countless posts with minmal information on this topic. For the most part I see people who want to turbo their VR and don't know which route to go. I fall into this category... So I figure while I have some questions answered why not make it a worthwhile thread so everyone can gain some knowledge. I will defenitly need some guru help on this one. 
Okay I am looking to turbocharge my car, in hopes of reaching 400whp with DTA Stand Alone engine management. However, I do realize until I can afford DTA that I will have to use a chip. I am looking for a turbo that the boost can be turned down for weekend driving, and turned up for at the drag strip. These are what I have researched and some have recommended. I am going to create a poll, so please keep this on track, I hate it when a perfectly good thread gets hijacked and someone posts useless info. Here we go. Be sure to included comments, specs, trims, experiences.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*

Take the T3 super 60 off the list.
Who recomended that for a VR6?
A properly sized T04B will be good for over 400 whp.


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Remus (13) Is currently running this on his car. Just threw that in there. What trim T04B would be good for my application??


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*

Full T4. No t3 turbine.
60-1 compressor (non hi-fi).
T58 compressor. (what some folks call a TO4S)
60 trim TO4E compressor. (done at ~400whp)

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_Remus (13) Is currently running this on his car. Just threw that in there. What trim T04B would be good for my application??









Hahahaha. I believe that was a lie when he said he was running that. In my opinion all those turbos are way too small. But what do i know.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Jefnes3)*

T4 sc61
.58 a/r
gt35 compressor wheel
very slick turbo


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*

For most street applications we run custom Turbonetics T-04B based units. Time and time again these units have been proven to be highly efficient and capable of 400+whp. 
If you prefer slower response and less torque as some folks do, then a larger compressor will be better, as we make equal torque and hp with our Stage-1 and Stage-2 Turbos which are both based on the relatively small 'B' housing. 
I cannot think of any situation where a hybrid (T3/T4) would be the better choice for a VR6 engine. 
-Rich
I didn't vote since the turbos we run are not "Garrett" turbos, they are based on the Garrett housing and design but built by Turbonetics who make all of their own housings and parts. 


_Modified by eiprich at 2:07 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (eiprich)*

Nice... getting some good feedback here keep em coming! I'm a little confused with all the numbers and sheite though. Trim? Yeah what the hell does that mean anyway, and what is the dilly yo with the compressor sizes? Will one of these turbos last longer than another or be more efficient. I want a turbo that will pull strong through most of the RPM band. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*

Here are some maps from turbofast.com. Not sure how accurate but should be close enough for an example.
T3 super 60 - hahahahahahahaha. looks like a KO3 for the 1.8T








T04E 57 trim - pretty standard








T61










_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 12:45 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## yablo_15 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_T4 sc61
.58 a/r
gt35 compressor wheel
very slick turbo









really sick turbo my sc61 t3/t4 is .63 a/r. SC61 comes with the GT wheel with a 2.795" inducer and 2.437" exducer (76 trim). (GT 40 wheel) 360-degree race bearing center section and a T04E compressor cover with a 3-inch inlet and 2-inch outlet. SC61 has a 61mm compressor wheel that has a 2.416" inducer and 3.227" exducer (56 trim). Supports up to 680-hp at the flywheel with proper tuning. According to Precision.
http://www.precisionte.com/pro...rgers
i am happy.
-Dan


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (yablo_15)*

Okay can someone explain what the numbers mean... I am confused as hell.


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_Remus (13) Is currently running this on his car. Just threw that in there. What trim T04B would be good for my application??









T3 super 60 owns R32's

check out my video
http://evoeone.com/temp and go to the remus vs gateway link


----------



## wozzwinkl (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*

THANK YOU


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (REMUS (13))*

I didn't think he was F'n around. I love that clip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Here are some maps from turbofast.com. Not sure how accurate but should be close enough for an example.


Just remeber that's CRANK hp NOT wheel hp.
figure ~15% driveline loss.
so 400 crank ~ 340whp.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_I didn't think he was F'n around. I love that clip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (REMUS (13))*

Tell them that you built the car just to rape r32's


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (GTibunny16v)*

lol not really but it does the job


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*

Look in eurotuner for march, 2004 i believe is the issue. Three guys from GTA motorsports turbo'd thier vr6's. The fastest one (which happens to be the fastest jetta with stock bottom end vr6 in the world) is running a garrett gt40r turbo. He ran (i forget exactly) around 10.27 at 133 mph and dyno'd at the wheels at 516 hp! That's insain for a stock bottom end vr6! the other two guys are running 11.5 and 10.60 with 3something hp in the gti and 4something hp in the old golf. I don't remember which turbo they were running.
The fastest guy just bored out his vr6 to a 2.9 and did a few different bolt ons and now owns the record for the fastest fwd vw in the world at 9.68! crazy huh!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_Look in eurotuner for march, 2004 i believe is the issue. Three guys from GTA motorsports turbo'd thier vr6's. The fastest one (which happens to be the fastest jetta with stock bottom end vr6 in the world) is running a garrett gt40r turbo. He ran (i forget exactly) around 10.27 at 133 mph and dyno'd at the wheels at 516 hp! That's insain for a stock bottom end vr6! the other two guys are running 11.5 and 10.60 with 3something hp in the gti and 4something hp in the old golf. I don't remember which turbo they were running.
The fastest guy just bored out his vr6 to a 2.9 and did a few different bolt ons and now owns the record for the fastest fwd vw in the world at 9.68! crazy huh!

That 9 second car is Brian's car, he is on the vortex under the name 50cent. He has since made something like 640whp. The yellow car is GTRTims and the other car is Steve's car. It's GTR motorsports, not GTA. Tim runs a T04 60-1 and Steve runs a T72. 



_Modified by nycvr6 at 2:19 PM 5-5-2004_


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (nycvr6)*

gta grand theft auto im jack you fools


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (nycvr6)*

Is Tim from GTR on here???


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_Is Tim from GTR on here???

Im pretty sure. If you get hold of him, tell him he has my mag!!!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Here are some maps from turbofast.com. Not sure how accurate but should be close enough for an example.


caint find this TURBOFAST.com and i would like to see it


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (BahnStormer202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BahnStormer202* »_
Im pretty sure. If you get hold of him, tell him he has my mag!!!
















Ironically under the name GTRtim


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

I'm debating back and forth between a GT30r and a GT35/40r from atp for my 2.0 20vt stroker project.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (peteM3)*

I've been waiting for Killa to chime in?!?


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

tim from GTR goes by the username....
GTRTIM


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

is there anyone runing a gt30r on a vr6


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
caint find this TURBOFAST.com and i would like to see it









turbofast.com.au

Jeff


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Jefnes3)*

I have the turbonetics T64 made 413 at 15psi on 93octane peak hp at 6200 rpm when I shut it down early boost pegged at 15psi and hp still climbing








edit: Almost forgot, this is on an untuned base map with TECIII


















_Modified by FYGTBUG at 10:45 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (FYGTBUG)*

Who is killa?


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_Who is killa?

The mizan when it comes to turbos


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (QuickA2)*

Fo Rizzle?
The only Killa I know is form "Yo you killed Killa B!!!!!"


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
turbofast.com.au

Jeff

that doesn't work eather


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (bdcoombs)*

http://www.turbofast.com.au


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (FYGTBUG)*

What exhuast side you running on that T64? Looking like a nice strong torque curve.


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

T3 super 60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_What exhuast side you running on that T64? Looking like a nice strong torque curve.

.69


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (FYGTBUG)*

Thanks.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

Im curious, I see alot of votes for a gt30 on the vr6, but ive never saw a vr6 with a gt30 on it. What gives?


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Im curious, I see alot of votes for a gt30 on the vr6, but ive never saw a vr6 with a gt30 on it. What gives?

Well Ray Hall at turbofast recomends for 30+ psi big power cars the GT42 when all the correct specs are typed into the turbo finder








800hp


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (FYGTBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FYGTBUG* »_
Well Ray Hall at turbofast recomends for 30+ psi big power cars the GT42 when all the correct specs are typed into the turbo finder








800hp










Interesting, yet it still doesnt tell me who is running a gt30 now does it?
BTW - Ive got a Garret to4e 57 trim (P wheel, .69 ar). Dunno how I like it yet, as the car is basically a shell at the moment


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (FYGTBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FYGTBUG* »_
Well Ray Hall at turbofast recomends for 30+ psi big power cars the GT42 when all the correct specs are typed into the turbo finder








800hp









GT42R? I think i saw one of those somewhere.


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (nycvr6)*

this is a pick in a gti right? with the bigger turbo you don't have to bang out the firewall in a gti right? what about in a corrado and a gt30r or a gt35/40r does the firewall have to be banged out.
i'm posting everywhere (after i did a search cause i need to pick up a turbo to get my car done).


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (wptrx7)*

Yes the pic is in a GTI. You dont have to bang the firewall out, but the rain tray has to be chopped apart. Not sure about the fitment on rados though, sorry.


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (nycvr6)*

Damn that's big!


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*

bump


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

anyone know if the clearence between a gti vr6 is the same as a corrado vr6 between motor and firewall. i was told by atp if you go with either turbo or bigger you would have to bang out the firewall. need a damn turbo and i can't get a straight answer anywhere.


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: *****End it all HERE***** Best turbo for 12V VR6 (Buddha92SLC)*

How about a BUMP!


----------

